# PLEASE HELP! 18hp Briggs Fuel Problem



## Canadian95MTD

I have a twin briggs and stratton motor in my MTD and it isnt getting any fuel. It starts and runs fine if I put fuel down the carb throat. I bought the fuel pump kit but that didnt change anything. There is vaccume suction coming from the lower part of the engine but when I take my fuel line off at the tank there is no suction. I replaced the fuel lines and filter and there still is no suction. I need help to fix my problem. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum! First,are you sure the lines are connected in the proper order,on the fuel pump? It's very easy to confuse them,on some pumps. Second,make certain the fuel filter isn't plugged,or reversed(some filters only allow fuel to flow one way). Third,put a clean piece of fuel line on the carburettor inlet,and GENTLY blow into it.You should be able to feel the inlet needle come off its seat,and you'll hear a hissing sound.If not,the inlet is plugged,the needle is stuck,OR the main jet is plugged. DON'T use compressed air to do this,as it can damage the float! ALSO: check the fuel line to see if is plugged. If in doubt,replace the line,first.


----------



## Canadian95MTD

My lines are connected properly.
The filter is brand new, and I checked, it is on the right way.
I will check tomorrow by blowing on the inlet. What do I do if the inlet is fine?


----------



## Country Boy

I've had problems with fuel pumps not priming themselves a couple times over the years. If you are daring, pull the fuel line off the pump that leads to the fuel tank. I blow into this line by holding it in my clenched fist and blowing into the other end of my fist (so you don't have to suck on the dirty fuel line with your mouth). Just make sure you *immediately* pull your mouth away from the line and point it away from your face and eyes the second you stop blowing or you will get gas spraying out at you. I usually pull the line away while I am still blowing to be safe. What you are doing is slightly pressurizing the fuel tank, causing it to push fuel out the line and back towards you. I usually blow into it and immediately push it back onto the pump fitting, then crank it over. It has worked every time for me, but you have to be careful of what you are doing, or you will get a face full of fuel. You could use an air compressor to do this if you have a way of regulating the pressure down to a few PSI. Any more will cause the fuel tank to rupture or blow the fuel line or fuel cap off.


----------



## jhngardner367

CountryBoy is correct.New/rebuilt pumps do sometimes fail to prime. If it still doesn't prime,after doing this,you may want to make sure the diaphragms and springs are installed correctly,and the screws that hold it together are tight.


----------



## Fishin

*Fuel Pump*

Is the fuel pump in the carburetor kit? Thanks.




jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! First,are you sure the lines are connected in the proper order,on the fuel pump? It's very easy to confuse them,on some pumps. Second,make certain the fuel filter isn't plugged,or reversed(some filters only allow fuel to flow one way). Third,put a clean piece of fuel line on the carburettor inlet,and GENTLY blow into it.You should be able to feel the inlet needle come off its seat,and you'll hear a hissing sound.If not,the inlet is plugged,the needle is stuck,OR the main jet is plugged. DON'T use compressed air to do this,as it can damage the float! ALSO: check the fuel line to see if is plugged. If in doubt,replace the line,first.


----------



## jhngardner367

Fuel pumps are sold separately.
The pump kits only fit the pumps that are made as part of the carb.
Most use a separate pump,that is not rebuildable.


----------

